# Maximise Savings and Benefits



## ByronVW (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,

Moving soon to the Netherlands and I want to maximise my savings potential through initiatives offered by the Dutch Government. Things like the 30% ruling et cetera. 

What services do you take advantage of that you know has had a positive impact for you financially as a foreign migrant worker


Thanks,
Byron


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

The only thing I can think of is you can exchange your driver's license for a Dutch one but you have to do it within the first 6 months of your arrival.

As part of that you actually have to turn in your original license to them. 

But in general, it's the other way around, the NL will get benefits out of you, that is why you are brought here: someone who is willing to work full-time is a hot commodity here! And it is difficult for someone working full-time supermarkets have short hours, no 24/7 anything, plus all services you need for your house are not offered in the weekend! So every time you need something done you either take a day off or hope your employer allows you to work from home.

Also, the 30% ruling for expats has been gradually decreasing, it used to be 10 years, was reduced to 8 and now will be 5 I believe. 

I don't recommend NL as a place for hard working expats - you get far more return for your time and effort in other countries. Here, for example, health care is a joke, I have heard so many horror stories and experienced some of my own! The expats I know go to their country of origin to see the doctor. Here they don't even have annual wellness checks! 

Best of luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a quick note: 


> Here they don't even have annual wellness checks!


I think you'll find that to be the case in much of the EU where there is a comprehensive (and compulsory) health care system. The idea seems to be that you have no excuse to put off seeing a doctor (to renew prescriptions, for example) and that way you're able to raise any questions or have your doctor recommend routine tests, vaccinations and whatever.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

